# Nova Scotia Reserve Units



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"john sanders" <magilla100@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 10 May 2000 22:49:04 MDT*
Hi albert yes the best unit to join in halifax is the Princess Louise 
Fusiliers, they are located at the Halifax Armories at North PArk street 
across from the commons. They are an infantry unit, and very good. JS
>From: Albert King 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Nova Scotia Militia Units?
>Date: Wed, 10 May 2000 23:14:39  0000
>
>A question to those of you who may know.
>
>I will be attending university shortly, most likely in the Halifax area and 
>plan on joining the reserves. I was wondering if there would be one unit in 
>that area in
>perticular that would be the best to join, one with more field exercises, 
>more slots for courses, ect...
>
>Thank you.
>
>
>F. A. wrote:
>
> > Corruption? Can you elaborate? Even just a little?
> >
> > Francois
> >
> > Charlotte Dane wrote:
> >
> > > I am a current serving member, with 12 years in. Let me tell you that
> > > corruption runs amok within the Dept. Avoid it now, before its too 
>late!!
> > > 
>________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >   
>------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com 
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                    
>                                                                       
>
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS 
>Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater 
>unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
> >                                                                          
>                                                                       
>Netscape Conference Address
> >   Additional Information:
> >   Last Name   Arseneault
> >   First Name  Francois
> >   Version     2.1
>
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <forsythe@tic.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 10 May 2000 23:44:41 -0600*
join 1 Fd RCA - good unit lots to learn - excellent chance to get a free
trip west to Shilo down the road for training
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *tedanita.rushton@ns.sympatico.ca Anita Rushton* on *Thu, 11 May 2000 10:48:24 -0400*
If you want to join a militia unit then I suggest you join 33 Svc Bn at
Willow Park. The Svc Bn offers courses in the trades of
Maintenance,Transport,Supply,Administrative,and Cooking.Good luck
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 16:52:03 -0400*
Nova Scotia Reserve Units include IIRC:
In Halifax:
1st Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery
Princess Louise Fusiliers
33 Service Battalion 
In Kentville and other valley town:
West Nova Scotia Regiment
In Pictou and surrounding towns:
First Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders
In Sydney, Cape Breton
Second Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders
35 Service Battalion
45 Field Engineer Squadron
In Yarmouth:
84th Independent Field Battery Royal Canadian Artillery
Infantry, Artillery, Engineers, the Service Corps, depending on where in NS
you are, take your pick.
Good luck
Mike
At 02:30 PM 6/7/00 -0600, you wrote:
>check with 1 Fd regt RCA in Halifax - Guns is definately the way to go
>
>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From:B D [SMTP:b_deveau@hotmail.com]
>> 
>> hi there
>> Would u know of any openings in the reserves in Noca Scotia??
>> Thanks
>> Brent
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@sedsystems.ca>* on *Wed, 7 Jun 2000 14:22:21 -0600 (CST)*
And, of course, don‘t forget the Sigs......
723 Communication Squadron, Halifax
902 427-0550 x 6104
 http://www.dnd.ca/diso/commreserve/index_e.htm 
VVV
On Wed, 07 Jun 2000 16:52:03 -0400 Michael O‘Leary 
 wrote:
> Nova Scotia Reserve Units include IIRC:
> 
> In Halifax:
> 
> 1st Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery
> Princess Louise Fusiliers
> 33 Service Battalion 
> 
> In Kentville and other valley town:
> 
> West Nova Scotia Regiment
> 
> In Pictou and surrounding towns:
> 
> First Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders
> 
> In Sydney, Cape Breton
> 
> Second Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders
> 35 Service Battalion
> 45 Field Engineer Squadron
> 
> In Yarmouth:
> 
> 84th Independent Field Battery Royal Canadian Artillery
> 
> Infantry, Artillery, Engineers, the Service Corps, depending on where in NS
> you are, take your pick.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Mike
> 
> At 02:30 PM 6/7/00 -0600, you wrote:
> >check with 1 Fd regt RCA in Halifax - Guns is definately 
> the way to go >
> > >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From:B D [SMTP:b_deveau@hotmail.com] >> 
> >> hi there >> Would u know of any openings in the reserves 
> in Noca Scotia?? >> Thanks
> >> Brent
> 
> 
> 
> Michael O‘Leary
> 
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> 
> Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not 
> necessarily improvement. An effective leader improves 
> through change. An ineffective leader seeks improvement 
> through change. The first is sure of his end-state, the 
> latter never is. - 
> MMO --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message to 
> majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish to 
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the message 
> body.
Greg Hawes
Buyer
SED Systems, a division of Calian Ltd
306 933-1606  phone
306 933-1494  fax
email:  hawes@SEDSystems.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 19:47:16 -0400*
But of course, how sloppy of me. As a matter of fact, isn‘t there a small
detachment a troop, perhaps in Sydney also?
And if we‘re going to be throrough, there is always HMCS Scotian, the naval
rerserve unit in Halifax.
Mike
At 02:22 PM 6/7/00 -0600, you wrote:
>
>And, of course, don‘t forget the Sigs......
>723 Communication Squadron, Halifax
>902 427-0550 x 6104
>http://www.dnd.ca/diso/commreserve/index_e.htm
>
>VVV
>
>On Wed, 07 Jun 2000 16:52:03 -0400 Michael O‘Leary 
> wrote:
>
>> Nova Scotia Reserve Units include IIRC:
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 21:42:12  0000*
--------------0C4E4D754D48851BE3CD9F2E
How many of those would be infantry?
  ------------------------------------------------------------------------
Greg Hawes wrote:
> And, of course, don‘t forget the Sigs......
>
> 723 Communication Squadron, Halifax
>
> 902 427-0550 x 6104
>
>  http://www.dnd.ca/diso/commreserve/index_e.htm 
>
>         VVV
>
> On Wed, 07 Jun 2000 16:52:03 -0400 Michael O‘Leary
>  wrote:
>
> > Nova Scotia Reserve Units include IIRC:
> >
> > In Halifax:
> >
> >       1st Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery
> >       Princess Louise Fusiliers
> >       33 Service Battalion
> >
> > In Kentville and other valley town:
> >
> >       West Nova Scotia Regiment
> >
> > In Pictou and surrounding towns:
> >
> >       First Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders
> >
> > In Sydney, Cape Breton
> >
> >       Second Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders
> >       35 Service Battalion
> >       45 Field Engineer Squadron
> >
> > In Yarmouth:
> >
> >       84th Independent Field Battery Royal Canadian Artillery
> >
> > Infantry, Artillery, Engineers, the Service Corps, depending on where in NS
> > you are, take your pick.
> >
> > Good luck
> >
> > Mike
> >
> > At 02:30 PM 6/7/00 -0600, you wrote:
> > >check with 1 Fd regt RCA in Halifax - Guns is definately
> > the way to go >
> > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> From:      B D [SMTP:b_deveau@hotmail.com] >>
> > >> hi there >> Would u know of any openings in the reserves
> > in Noca Scotia?? >> Thanks
> > >> Brent
> >
> >
> >
> > Michael O‘Leary
> >
> > Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
> >  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
> >
> > Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not
> > necessarily improvement. An effective leader improves
> > through change. An ineffective leader seeks improvement
> > through change. The first is sure of his end-state, the
> > latter never is. -
> > MMO --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message to
> > majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the message
> > body.
>
> Greg Hawes
> Buyer
> SED Systems, a division of Calian Ltd
> 306 933-1606  phone
> 306 933-1494  fax
> email:  hawes@SEDSystems.ca
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------0C4E4D754D48851BE3CD9F2E
How many of those would be infantry?
Greg Hawes wrote:
And, of course, don‘t forget the Sigs......
723 Communication Squadron, Halifax
902 427-0550 x 6104
 http://www.dnd.ca/diso/commreserve/index_e.htm 
 VVV
On Wed, 07 Jun 2000 16:52:03 -0400 Michael O‘Leary
ltmoleary@bmts.com> wrote:
> Nova Scotia Reserve Units include IIRC:
>
> In Halifax:
>
> 1st Field Regiment Royal Canadian
Artillery
> Princess Louise Fusiliers
> 33 Service Battalion
>
> In Kentville and other valley town:
>
> West Nova Scotia Regiment
>
> In Pictou and surrounding towns:
>
> First Battalion, Nova Scotia
Highlanders
>
> In Sydney, Cape Breton
>
> Second Battalion, Nova Scotia
Highlanders
> 35 Service Battalion
> 45 Field Engineer Squadron
>
> In Yarmouth:
>
> 84th Independent Field Battery
Royal Canadian Artillery
>
> Infantry, Artillery, Engineers, the Service Corps, depending on where
in NS
> you are, take your pick.
>
> Good luck
>
> Mike
>
> At 02:30 PM 6/7/00 -0600, you wrote:
> >check with 1 Fd regt RCA in Halifax - Guns is definately
> the way to go >
> > >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: B D [SMTP:b_deveau@hotmail.com]
>>
> >> hi there >> Would u know of any openings in the reserves
> in Noca Scotia?? >> Thanks
> >> Brent
>
>
>
> Michael O‘Leary
>
> Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
>  http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
>
> Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not
> necessarily improvement. An effective leader improves
> through change. An ineffective leader seeks improvement
> through change. The first is sure of his end-state, the
> latter never is. -
> MMO --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message to
> majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the message
> body.
Greg Hawes
Buyer
SED Systems, a division of Calian Ltd
306 933-1606 phone
306 933-1494 fax
email: hawes@SEDSystems.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------0C4E4D754D48851BE3CD9F2E--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Michael O‘Leary" <moleary@bmts.com>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 23:36:20 -0400*
The Fusiliers, the West Novies and the Highlanders are the infantry units
in NS.
Mike
At 09:42 PM 6/7/00  0000, you wrote:
> How many of those would be infantry? 
>2000 16:52:03 -0400 Michael O‘Leary 
> wrote:  > Nova Scotia Reserve Units include IIRC: 
>> 
>> In Halifax: 
>       1st Field Regiment Royal Canadian Artillery 
>       Princess Louise Fusiliers 
>       33 Service Battalion 
>> In Kentville and other valley town: 
>       West Nova Scotia Regiment 
>> In Pictou and surrounding towns: 
>       First Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders 
>> In Sydney, Cape Breton 
>       Second Battalion, Nova Scotia Highlanders 
>       35 Service Battalion 
>       45 Field Engineer Squadron 
>> In Yarmouth: 
>       84th Independent Field Battery Royal Canadian Artillery 
Michael O‘Leary
Visit The Regimental Rogue at:
 http://regimentalrogue.tripod.com/index.htm 
Change is not to be feared. Simultaneously, change is not necessarily
improvement. An effective leader improves through change. An ineffective
leader seeks improvement through change. The first is sure of his
end-state, the latter never is. - MMO
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

